# She's leaving me .....



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

.......to go and find her new mummy. Actually this one isn't going to a little girl. She's going to keep a lovely elderly lady company. She used to be a prolific knitter but unfortunately dementia has struck. Her daughter told me that she loves to look at all my designs and when she saw these Pocket Poppets she got very excited.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

She is amazing and so are you Pat. You are one of the most generous knitters I know


----------



## Pootsie (Apr 28, 2016)

Beautiful and what a great idea.
Very thoughtful.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Absolutely precious! And going to a wonderful home to provide comfort... Bless you!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely adorable my friend..hugs wendy


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely adorable Pat. You are so thoughtful . I'm sure this little Poppet will be so loved by her new Mummy ! xx


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Pootsie said:


> Beautiful and what a great idea.
> Very thoughtful.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Beautiful and I am sure she will be much loved!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

So cute! As are all your designs. I haven't bought this one yet but it's on my list. I've got 3 of your bears in progress, I got them partly put together and ran out of stuffing, have to wait til I get to the city to get more.( the joys of living in a rural area????)


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Adorable.. :sm24:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That could not be any cuter. What an INCREDIBLY SPECIAL gift. BTW, there is exciting news about the fight against dementia:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medical/scientists-identify-first-sign-of-alzheimers-disease/ar-AAo1CyG?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=DELLDHP

My own dear Mommy died of this horrible disease only a year and a half ago (at age 90). Her identical twin sister is still alive and sharp as a tack. They have identical genes, so it makes me think that life choices have something to do with this disease - or gene mutation, or environmental factors, or falling and hitting your head.

From experience, I'll say that people with dementia do seem to slowly migrate backwards into a childlike state. Regardless, your generous gift will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous and I'm sure they will be well loved.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ah, she is so sweet!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

These are gorgeous Pat and I love your storytelling on the photos :sm24:


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

How sweet!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I love how she looks all snuggled down in her suitcase, ready for the trip.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Love the photos and the dolls.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Pat, there is a special place for you in your distant future wandering!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Pat she is so lovely and the clothes are beautiful. What a sweet gift.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

This is so thoughtful, kind and clever of you. What a wonderful surprise for the lovely lady! So beautifully done, as usual.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for taking the time to comment on my thread :sm02:


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

These are so cute. You are so kind too.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Adorable ... how wonderful to give to someone with dementia...


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Another adorable gift. You are both clever and kind. ❤


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Awe Pat, another adorable set! I have worked with elderly patients with dementia and they loved having babies to cuddle and it could help calm them when other things wouldn't.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

What an amazing gift and you are so thoughtful and generous. I love how you do them up, absolutely amazing.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your Pocket Poppet is so adorable, Pat!! She will bring such joy to the elderly lady, what a kind thought! :sm11:


----------



## Knittinginmass (Oct 21, 2015)

What a wonderful gift you have made. God bless you!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Your designs are so special (and so are your little stories). Thanks for the smiles, Pat.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautifully done, as always Pat! Another sweet, adorable pocket poppet leaving you to be with her new mummy. She will be very loved in her new home and she will share all the love you placed into her with her new mum. Safe travels little one.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Awwww Pat, I love this little girl so much. I know how much she will be appreciated by the elderly lady. I fortunately haven't got dementia but would treasure her too. You do know that the time will come when you'll have to stop playing dollies and start thinking of your next project. Although these little girls and boys have that feel-good therapy, so I can see you'll be popping back to them occasionally! Well done my friend on all of these treasures. xxx


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

That is beautiful Pat and such a nice gesture.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Pat, you are so generous as always. Your poppet will have bring joy and comfort to the recipient!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

You're dolls are beautiful. You are so thoughtful.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Had to look at these lovely pictures again. In the first one it looks like her little duck is giving her advice on how to fit everything in. :sm01:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> That could not be any cuter. What an INCREDIBLY SPECIAL gift. BTW, there is exciting news about the fight against dementia:
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medical/scientists-identify-first-sign-of-alzheimers-disease/ar-AAo1CyG?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=DELLDHP
> 
> ...


I'm so very sorry for your loss. Thank you for the link, very interesting reading x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone xx


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Another cutie on the way to her new home.
Her new Mum will love her


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

lafranciskar said:


> Had to look at these lovely pictures again. In the first one it looks like her little duck is giving her advice on how to fit everything in. :sm01:


Now I thought her little fluffy duck was there to try to reassure her that flying wasn't as worrying as a lot of children think.. Not that she was going in an airplane, but I can imagine being carried around in a suitcase by our postal service would be similar. Lol.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Now I thought her little fluffy duck was there to try to reassure her that flying wasn't as worrying as a lot of children think.. Not that she was going in an airplane, but I can imagine being carried around in a suitcase by our postal service would be similar. Lol.


It's OK Chris, she's staying in the UK so no need for a pet passport for the duck lol!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> It's OK Chris, she's staying in the UK so no need for a pet passport for the duck lol!


Well that'snews to me! Pet passport. I must be behind the times as I haven't got a pet.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I've just Googled it. I can bring a Horse or Crocodile here, but not my large un-cut diamond which is waiting at Your DH's Mum's house! Lol.


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Adorable and what a wonderful gesture!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

She's a little beauty. That is so thoughtful to gift her to someone that can truly use a friend.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

How special! She's adorable and I'm sure the woman will love her. My mom is 93 and loves her little stuffed animals. I just bought the pattern last night, thinking I would make one for my friends daughter. Maybe I will make one for my mom!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

The lady who will receive these is so fortunate. Your designs are delightful and these are sure to please her and brighten her day.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Honestly Pat, there is a book in you! Any childrens publisher would snap up your stories and the pictures of the dolls.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

These are so cute. What a great person you are!!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

You are going to make someone very happy. Thank you for your thoughtfulness.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Gypsycream, you have a heart of gold! Just wonderful!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

kimmyz said:


> That could not be any cuter. What an INCREDIBLY SPECIAL gift. BTW, there is exciting news about the fight against dementia:
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medical/scientists-identify-first-sign-of-alzheimers-disease/ar-AAo1CyG?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=DELLDHP
> 
> ...


I noticed your avatar hat. Love it. Do you remember the pattern?


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I love it all! The adorable dolls, the clothes and the story.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> How special! She's adorable and I'm sure the woman will love her. My mom is 93 and loves her little stuffed animals. I just bought the pattern last night, thinking I would make one for my friends daughter. Maybe I will make one for my mom!


Aww thank you xx bet your mum would love one :sm01:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Honestly Pat, there is a book in you! Any childrens publisher would snap up your stories and the pictures of the dolls.


I don't mind doing the pictures but I think I'll leave the stories to Chris Kelly, she has such a way with words :sm02:


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Brought a smile to my face this morning ????


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm sure she'll be well loved. Good job.


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

Love this doll. Hopefully I will get a printer soon to down load this pattern. Can u tell where suitcase can be purchased.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

toto said:


> Love this doll. Hopefully I will get a printer soon to down load this pattern. Can u tell where suitcase can be purchased.


I think Amazon is your best place in the US, there is a link on the pattern :sm02:


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

She's sweet
You are so kind
I hope the new friends enjoy each other


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pat,you make my day.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

So thoughtful! Will be greatly appreciated i am sure!????????


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I love your creations, did you ever think of writing a Poppet children's book to go along with it - you could almost use what you have shown us in your postings - you are very talented.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Amazing, great job!. How thoughtful of you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## suzanneprevost (Sep 11, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh, your precious Poppets. I love how she is snuggling the ducky. I'm sure your gift will be much appreciated.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

These sets are so adorable . . .


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

Where can I get this pattern ....and what about the suit case ? ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

Gypsycream..... your kindness with this has tears in my eyes.... you are indeed, a wonderful soul ????


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

That's wonderful an such compassion !!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

How adorable and what a sweet gift for this special lady.


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

That is soooo adorable. I'm going to share this to my tender hearted son. He's 13 but loves such whimsy. He'll appreciate your work and warmth! Thanks!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

The lady will absolutely adore her, I know I do.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> .......to go and find her new mummy. Actually this one isn't going to a little girl. She's going to keep a lovely elderly lady company. She used to be a prolific knitter but unfortunately dementia has struck. Her daughter told me that she loves to look at all my designs and when she saw these Pocket Poppets she got very excited.


Love what you are doing here. Maybe you should start writing stories for children illustrated with photos like these.


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Great!❤


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Just when I think you can't come up with anything more adorable than you already have, you prove me wrong. She is simply fabulous!


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh my...each and everyone one of your creations are just amazing...so sweet


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You are so talented. Love your poppets, comments, etc.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> I don't mind doing the pictures but I think I'll leave the stories to Chris Kelly, she has such a way with words :sm02:


I love your story Pat. You can imagine her excitement and her little friends too.


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

So nice what you are doing. I once worked at a mental hospital on an old person's wing and I still remember a lady that had a baby doll that she loved so much. Your dolls and their clothes are just precious.


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

I admire your amazing knitting talents and your kindness.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

It's a sad day when your little ones leave the nest but you know this one will be going to her forever home and will be so welcome and loved! She is adorable and that red hair is just too amazing!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

So sweet


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love what you are doing here. Maybe you should start writing stories for children illustrated with photos like these.


This little one made me smile but also made me weepy as she begins her new adventures.
Your and your talents are a blessing to others and we need more people like you. If angels walk among us with wings hidden to blend in you are truly one of them.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

So very precious as are you.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable and so sweet of you!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

How very sweet. Your description, and you. ❤


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

I've seen sooooooooooooo many beautiful, and fun, knits on this site, but these are the most wonderful. They are so right........... they tell the story for someone they are going too. You'd think something so very cute would not bring tears to my eyes..... but these do. The thought behind them is human and perfect.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Aaaw, Pat you brought tears to my eyes! Your little girls and your generous heart will bring joy to their new 'Mummies' bless you xx


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Always fun to look what you have done. You have amazing ideas and a gift of creating the most fun, lifelike dolls and animals and don't get me started on the BEARS!! Love the little suitcase you added lately, fantastic idea that makes the whole thing more personalized.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

That has to be one of the cutest (and heartwarming) things I have ever seen! Bless you for your kindness! :sm11:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a nice gesture. I would even love one but am going to try and make one. Then I'll probably give it away and make another, etc. It is such an adorable pattern.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

You are a wonderful person. Your work is amazing.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

These little ones are beyond adorable. You are a very talented and creative knitter. :sm24:


----------



## happyknittR (Oct 29, 2012)

They're adorable & I'm sure they'll be loved.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

She is so cute! I love all the clothes, too! I am slowly making cloths for my little man. I got the T-shirt done and working on his shoes and dungarees. I never thought I could make sweaters or cloths but making them for a doll goes fast or at least--my fast. Thank you so much for making them so easy for me to do. I still have to buy a little suit case for him. I am going to try and make a little girl, too! Thank you, Pat!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

What a special gift, Pat. I know she will have a loving new mom. Safe travels, little Poppet!


----------



## Minko (Nov 22, 2016)

I love the Poppet dolls and the way you present them with their clothes in a suitcase! I have just completed my first Poppet doll and am making clothes. You can see it with my reply. My Poppet doll won't stand up. What's the key to getting them to stand up? Also, the Poppet dolls are larger than the Pocket Poppets. Do you have suggestions for a suitcase for them and their clothes? Thank you so much!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Another little mini -tale. Lovely.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Minko said:


> I love the Poppet dolls and the way you present them with their clothes in a suitcase! I have just completed my first Poppet doll and am making clothes. You can see it with my reply. My Poppet doll won't stand up. What's the key to getting them to stand up? Also, the Poppet dolls are larger than the Pocket Poppets. Do you have suggestions for a suitcase for them and their clothes? Thank you so much!


The dolls don't stand naturally because of the seam between the inside and outside leg which gives them a hip joint so they can sit down. If you want it to stand all the time don't put that seam in. But I find the little ones stand better when they are dressed, obviously the clothing holding them up lol!

There are links on the pattern as to where to purchase the suitcases. Links in the US, UK and Australia :sm02:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Awww. Delightful. What a nice thing you are doing.


----------



## Minko (Nov 22, 2016)

Thank you! I have the downloaded pattern called "Baby Poppets" with the Making-Up Guide & Hair Tutorial, with the further identification of "A Gypsycream Design ([email protected])." I don't see any links for suitcases in the pattern. Is it there?


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

So beautiful and kind.


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Just lovely pattern and wonderfully thoughtful gifts, you are a generous person. I am going to get the pattern.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Your work is beautiful Pat! It is so kind of you to send her to the lady. I'm sure she will be thrilled! I enjoy seeing your work. Thank you for posting pictures! Someday maybe I will be able to knit one of your designs - I need more practice with basics lol


----------



## Gma68 (Feb 3, 2016)

What a special gift so generous of you. God Bless you.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

This is so cute and wonderfully knitted....I am sure it will make a little girl very happy.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

You are such an amazing, generous, gifted person, Pat! We're so very lucky to have you as a part of this community. Your gift is precious  Lynn


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

How very sweet and thoughtful you are, plus your tremendous knitting abilities!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Sweet touching story . Your designs are adorable.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I love her.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

How sweet your dolly is and how very kind of you to send it off to make the lady's day! Blessings!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

A wonderful gift!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

How beautiful! I like how you create a short story with each picture. It brings me back to my childhood. So adorable. I saw the previous one you did a couple of weeks ago. Lovely.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Such a sweet baby you are sending to her new home. I read the title, and even before turning to it, I figured I knew what was coming. And I was right. You are so kind, Pat. I know you can well imagine the hours of enjoyment this Pocket Poppet will bring, dressing, undressing, packing and unpacking, settling under covers for her nap, and snuggled in with her for the night. I love your pictures and the story that they tell. But you didn't tell us that some of your babies gave up their clothes so that they could go to this baby's new home with her (I'm only guessing!). God bless you abundantly as you part with each little messenger of hope, love, joy, and peace. 

Soon I will tuck into this pattern. I'm collecting materials now. I just had to make another Bitty before I put the pattern away. It is Exactly like the other one I just made. Maybe it will turn out to be a "she". That would set it apart!


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

So cute I too love your story telling thru your photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

That is so adorable! I'm happy that this little dolly is going to a lady who will love her!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

That is the nicest idea I have ever heard and you have done such a nice job and also entertaining us with a story. :sm24:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Minko said:


> Thank you! I have the downloaded pattern called "Baby Poppets" with the Making-Up Guide & Hair Tutorial, with the further identification of "A Gypsycream Design ([email protected])." I don't see any links for suitcases in the pattern. Is it there?


It's Pocket Poppets, not Baby Poppets, sorry :sm13: 
UK: http://www.theworks.co.uk/p/storage-box/pink-sugar-and-spice-storage-set/kit22123

Australia: http://www.vintagebaby.com.au/index.php/gifts-toys/decorative-storage-suitcases.html

USA: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FEN5058?ref_=sr_1_fkmr0_2&qid=1487619693&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=nesting cardboard suitcases&pldnSite=1


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> Such a sweet baby you are sending to her new home. I read the title, and even before turning to it, I figured I knew what was coming. And I was right. You are so kind, Pat. I know you can well imagine the hours of enjoyment this Pocket Poppet will bring, dressing, undressing, packing and unpacking, settling under covers for her nap, and snuggled in with her for the night. I love your pictures and the story that they tell. But you didn't tell us that some of your babies gave up their clothes so that they could go to this baby's new home with her (I'm only guessing!). God bless you abundantly as you part with each little messenger of hope, love, joy, and peace.
> 
> Soon I will tuck into this pattern. I'm collecting materials now. I just had to make another Bitty before I put the pattern away. It is Exactly like the other one I just made. Maybe it will turn out to be a "she". That would set it apart!


No none of the others gave up their clothes lol! they all got a completely new set plus cuddly duck before they were launched into the world.

Looking forwards to seeing your next Little Bitty Bunny, yours are so sweet xx


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Love what you do


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Pat, your Poppets are adorable, and I love the way you pack them in their own little cases with all their clothes. Also your story telling as they prepare for their new home is endearing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

They are adorable, and loved your storytelling on the photos !


----------



## BarbWray1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Reading your delightful comments as she prepared for her journey, I could not help but see a children's book with pictures of your delightful poppets for the illustrations. I am sure this little one will bring much joy to her new Grammy.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Minko said:


> Thank you! I have the downloaded pattern called "Baby Poppets" with the Making-Up Guide & Hair Tutorial, with the further identification of "A Gypsycream Design ([email protected])." I don't see any links for suitcases in the pattern. Is it there?


The baby Poppets don't have knitted on shoes like the bigger Poppets. I've made several of the bigger ones and as long as the shoes and legs are stuffed quite firmly they stand fine. Can you maybe omit the hip seam and stuff the feet and legs more firmly to make the babies stand better? Mind you, lots of babies don't stand up until they're bigger.......!


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

This is an adorable pattern for the doll and her accessories. How sweet of you to make this for the lady. I've dowloaded it and hope to make all of the items to donate to the annual collection of Toys for Tots. Thank you.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Janec41 said:


> This is an adorable pattern for the doll and her accessories. How sweet of you to make this for the lady. I've dowloaded it and hope to make all of the items to donate to the annual collection of Toys for Tots. Thank you.


Thank you xx


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Makes me sad to see her packed up and leaving; but I am sure she will have a wonderful time when she gets to her new mummy and be loved.

Safe travels little one


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

That is so absolutely adorable.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Precious!! I love your story line too!! How fortunate for this elderly lady to get one of your very own Poppets!! How wonderful!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pat- I wish the workshops were still running. This would make a wonderful class. As you are well aware I think your designs are absolutely perfect. My Boris the bunny is sitting on the couch and every time I see him I think of you and the workshops. Your pictures with the stories are great . You have such a great imagination and you are so generous with the information for making them. Shirley (Designer1234)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pat- I wish the workshops were still running. This would make a wonderful class. As you are well aware I think your designs are absolutely perfect. My Boris the bunny is sitting on the couch and every time I see him I think of you and the workshops. Your pictures with the stories are great . You have such a great imagination and you are so generous with the information for making them. Shirley (Designer1234)


Aww thank you xx Yes we had some fun with the Workshops and all the organisation was down to your Shirley :sm02: Can't thank you enough for that x


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Darling! Love your creations and photo story.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I'M sure she will be loved. Very generous of you.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Lovely ,the suitcase is such a great idea . Well done .


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

You have a heart of gold Pat.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

What a kind and happy thing to do! I remember watching my grandmother at a doll program in her nursing home. She was enchanted. She told me, "Ladies never get too old for dolls." Your work is wonderful.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

What a kind gesture! And you've given me an idea. I love knitting and dressing dolls, but all my grands and greatgrands are beyond playing with dolls - I have a number of guardianships for residents of the local nursing home and at Christmas I make things for them - but there are many residents I see sitting and rocking really crappy looking dolls, they look like they've been dug out of the local landfill! So let's see...I love to make them, they love to hold them....I feel a Gypsycream doll-making binge coming on!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> .......to go and find her new mummy. Actually this one isn't going to a little girl. She's going to keep a lovely elderly lady company. She used to be a prolific knitter but unfortunately dementia has struck. Her daughter told me that she loves to look at all my designs and when she saw these Pocket Poppets she got very excited.


Awesome idea. I just had a dear cousin pass away after a 10 year battle with Alzheimer's. She has a soft knitted doll that she held all the time in her final years.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awww cute


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awww cute


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awww cute


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

God Bless you sending it to your friend.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

That little suitcase with everything she needs and how she fits in... I am so taken with this lovely little doll. It's one of the sweetest toys I've ever seen.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

So cute


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Omg, so adorable! It does you proud, to make someone very happy????


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Love her Pat and her best friend with no clothes yet.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok, I finally thought of who I can make this for!!! I'm so excited. I didn't want to make it just for me!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

You are an angel Pat !!! Absolutely beautiful gift for the lovely lady, she will love her. Your gift will be loved and treasured. Thanks for sharing. ???? Ros xx


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

So cute....


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Lovely... They have the cutest faces and that spiky hair... So huggable... The little clothes are gorgeous too. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful and I am sure she will be much loved!


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

So cute. Love all the extras and how they fit in the small case.


----------



## mljaeger (May 23, 2015)

I love them. Absolutely adorable. I'm sure they will be very well cherished. Blessings to you!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I love playing dolls with you. Another wonderful doll and clothes. Where do you find the cases you pack them them in?


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Your poppets are adorable and I enjoyed your photo story. I hope that the lady who receives her gets much comfort from her.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

You are so wonderful for doing this - what an amazing person you are.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

gsbyrge said:


> What a kind gesture! And you've given me an idea. I love knitting and dressing dolls, but all my grands and greatgrands are beyond playing with dolls - I have a number of guardianships for residents of the local nursing home and at Christmas I make things for them - but there are many residents I see sitting and rocking really crappy looking dolls, they look like they've been dug out of the local landfill! So let's see...I love to make them, they love to hold them....I feel a Gypsycream doll-making binge coming on!


Sounds like a plan :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> I love playing dolls with you. Another wonderful doll and clothes. Where do you find the cases you pack them them in?


The only place I could find in the US was Amazon. Couldn't even find them on Ebay lol! Here are the links I put on the pattern.

UK: http://www.theworks.co.uk/p/storage-box/pink-sugar-and-spice-storage-set/kit22123

Australia: http://www.vintagebaby.com.au/index.php/gifts-toys/decorative-storage-suitcases.html

USA: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FEN5058?ref_=sr_1_fkmr0_2&qid=1487619693&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=nesting cardboard suitcases&pldnSite=1


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

what a beautiful present


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your really lovely comments. A lot of lovely people have pm'd me asking me to make these dolls for them that I feel I should explain that here in the UK we have to hold a CE certificate in order to sell finished items. It's a health and safety certificate. I am not CE registered so it is illegal for me to sell finished items.

All the dolls you have seen recently have been gifted, not sold, which is allowed :sm02:


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

She is so very cute, I am sure the lady you are giving them too will be delighted, I know I would! 

I have James bear sitting below my mirror, I just love him, and everyone who comes here comments how handsome he is.


----------



## cathy-jo (Feb 19, 2017)

You are giving someone a really thoughtful gift.It is a really lovely idea and the little doll and her clothes are gorgeous.Love the suitcase too. I bought you pattern from Love Knitting a few weeks ago but haven't started knitting them yet.You have now inspired me to "get going" with the needles.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

What a beautiful gift that you are giving. You are such a beautiful, caring, amazing, wonderful person, Pat.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Just too adorable for words. You have created an entire tiny new world, one that makes us all smile.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

What a wonderful idea, and so thoughtful.


----------



## Ragdoll3 (Jan 10, 2017)

Cute as can be.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I looked at the links you sent for the packing cases. I especially enjoyed looking at the Vintage Baby site. Such cute things. I may order some of the suitcases for my granddaughter's American Girl. Thank you.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! So much sweetness in one little suitcase!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> I looked at the links you sent for the packing cases. I especially enjoyed looking at the Vintage Baby site. Such cute things. I may order some of the suitcases for my granddaughter's American Girl. Thank you.


The cases are lovely aren't they? We are lucky in the UK because we can get them so cheaply. Just as well as every time my granddaughter visits she goes home with a new one!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Pat, your love of people and knitting shows in all your patterns. I know this poppet will be cherished.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Pat, I absolutely adore these scenarios you post. My mother passed away three years ago (on Mother's Day) from dementia. I would have loved to knit this for her. I did make her a huggable bear and she loved him.

Thanks Kimmyz for the article, fascinating.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

RandyPandy said:


> Pat, I absolutely adore these scenarios you post. My mother passed away three years ago (on Mother's Day) from dementia. I would have loved to knit this for her. I did make her a huggable bear and she loved him.
> 
> Thanks Kimmyz for the article, fascinating.


Aww bless xx I bet she loved her bear :sm01:


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I do like the suitcases, but I especially love the sweet little knits you fill them with and the little doll to dress in them. It does bring out the little girl that still resides in me.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Your little dolls are so delightful. Loved every one of them and their outfits.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat you are such a very special lady and what better gift could this lady receive than one of your outstanding designs as I am sure it will give her wonderful memories of her childhood.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

simply beautiful. What a great idea.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all xxx


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

You are a wonderful knitter -- your heart is so beautiful ... Bless you and all you make happy (that includes me)

thank you for being YOU!!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

She will be going to a very loving home. God bless you for your kindness. :sm24:


----------

